# Synthroid- how quickly can you notice a difference?



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I was just curious... How quickly do you typically notice a difference in how you feel with a med increase? I had my surgery Nov 4, started on Synthroid 112mcg the day after and started taking Synthroid 137mcg yesterday. I don't know if I'm mental or what, but it seems that I may feel just a slight bit peppier today...


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I hope you are right! I just had an increase from 100mcg to 150mcg. surgery was on the 23rd of November and I didn't get to start Synthroid until the 1st of December. I feel like I am forcing myself to function most days! I am now on my 2nd day of the higher dose and feel no different. I think everyone's body is different. What time of day do you take yours?


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I take mine first thing in the morning. I definitely sympathize with you there! I have felt like if something doesn't happen soon, the effort it takes to get out of bed for the short window of time I feel human will no longer be worth it! Here's hoping both of us feel significantly perkier very soon


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> I was just curious... How quickly do you typically notice a difference in how you feel with a med increase? I had my surgery Nov 4, started on Synthroid 112mcg the day after and started taking Synthroid 137mcg yesterday. I don't know if I'm mental or what, but it seems that I may feel just a slight bit peppier today...


I have read that it can take time to build up in your system, others will probably leave you more specific information on that on this thread...for me, I know that I have definitely had an immediate response to an increase before.
For example, right after my TT, I was sent home with no thyroid at all on a dosage of 75mcg. I could not even function, felt like I had the flu-slept all weekend. My mother suggested as an 'emergency' resolution until I could get labs/increase in dosage, that I take an additional half of my pills with my regular 75mcg dose (112.5 mcg total) and the very same day I had more energy and felt tons better. I am not promoting self medicating at all, but I am sure glad I did add the other half pill at that time, I could take care of my family of 7 and go to work


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

It takes at least 3-4 weeks to feel any difference, as long as your weight stays the same as when you started.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Synthroid has a half life of 6-7 days, (it takes 6-7 days for half the drug to leave your system), and it takes a few days to reach its peak effect. If you are taking it every day, it will take 3-4 weeks to build up in your system. That is why it takes so long to start to feel an effect in your system when adjusting meds up or down.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am a newbie, just started taking Levothyroxine on Nov 16th. Day 12 was the first day that I felt any improvement. No where near where I want to be so I have no doubt I need a medication increase when I go back at the end of this month but I can feel the difference.


----------

